# se me salvo la compu del incendio



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2012)

hola gente , hace un rato estaba escribiendo, recien prendia la compu .......y siento olor a quemado, le pregunto a mi nena si vendria de afuera........aunque ,......era un olor conocido ( plastico electrico quemado) .
en seguida humo, en seguida veo origen en la CPU .
APAGUE VOLANDO (tengo tecla buena en la zapatilla).

mi mente volaba entre el humo (no poco ) 
como puede ser, el montir seguia andando cuando apague ??? 
la cpu no es una rana que le cortas la cabeza y sigue moviendo las patas, controlar el monitor no es moco de pavo.......el humo fue mucho.

saque la cpu rapido para ver de donde provenia.......

ufff........alivio.

conector de lectora de dvd que nunca uso.....negro, .aproveche para limpiar fuente y disipador y fan de micro........

UFFF.................

zafe.

sustito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

¿ Le quitaste todo el hollín ?  que suerte tu poca quemazón


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola.

Por suerte no fue peor.
Una curiosidad,el dvd funciona o él fue el que causó el corto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2012)

ya no funciona, ni probe, esta para el inevitable "desarme de curioso" (solo para ver que hay util (seguro nada) .

pero lo usabamos muy ocasionalmente.

es un tema que he visto ya en electricidad: por mas que sea poca corriente, pero si hay un mal contacto  eso va produciendo calor, deterioro y a veces termina mal.
como fue este caso , el conector de atras negro , fundido .

y eso que , como dije, no lo usamso nunca al dvd

siempre veo en mi trabajo que enchufan la PC y demas bichos a zapatilla atras, lejos, escondida, INACCESIBLE , por estetica.
yo tengo a mano la tecla que corta TODO  , una llave buena, machaza que consegui sabiendo la importancia.


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 5, 2012)

sisi , vi vario este año , inclusive principio de indendio con la lectora derretida , hay en el mercado una buena cantidad de cables* power-sata muy ordinarios* recalientan ,se derriten y echan humo,.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2012)

No es poca corriente, mi fuente puede entregar hasta 30A en 5V lindo para quemar bastante esos calecitos de 0.25 mm2


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

de a poquito va pasando el asunto :

se va carbonizando 

y como la fuente tiene para dar............

yo antes cuando tenia el taller hacia asi:
agarras viruta de madera, o sino aglomerado mojado, que se infla, y le pones agua con sal.
luego con 2 puntas a 220v (obvio a travez de una serie) ves como se va carbonizando:
humo, chispas.....

si es viruta de eucalipto mejor.

y bueno , pasa con 12v tambien , debe de ser como han dicho : el material muy malo ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

el otro dia mencionaste que estaba andando mal la compu por el tema de capitanp ''el arma de micrrondas''
la pc tomo vida ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2012)

ernestogn dijo:


> sisi , vi vario este año , inclusive principio de indendio con la lectora derretida , hay en el mercado una buena cantidad de cables* power-sata muy ordinarios* recalientan ,se derriten y echan humo,.



+1, A esto se le suma la corrosión en pocos meses debido a la mala calidad de los recubrimientos metálicos.

Menos mal que el PC no pasó a mejor vida Fernadob.

Saludos!


----------

